# New places for NorCal



## nvthis (Apr 25, 2009)

Ok, so I was working in the city of Red Bluff yesterday. I stopped by a little BBQ place that I have been meaning to stop by for years. I usually don't seek out anything MMJ in Red Bluff because there is nothing. So while at the BBQ joint I notice a sign for a hydro shop next door. It is called BR Growing Supplies. I go in and talk to the owner, Boyd. Cool dude. Him and his wife just opened up shop five months ago. The trippy thing about this shop is it is just outside the city limits. Get this.. According to boyd the inability to speak of mj by grow shops is a _city_ ordinance thing. Being just outside the city limits he was down for any conversation. Right on.

Congrats city of Red Bluff!!!

But wait. It doesn't end there. While conversing with dear Boyd he hipped me to a new compassion club that has jumped through the hoops and was preparing to open it's doors just 100 yards up the street!!!

CONGRATSX2 city of Red Bluff!!!

At an hour a way I cannot wait to check this place out. It will be on Ca HWY99 on the East side of town.

Also... I have a friend in Redding who frequents Trusted Friends. They are still up and running and apparently have a trailer load of clones. They are located on California street just south of down town. I have been there several times and most of their meds top out at $10 a gram. Their top shelf tops out at $12.50 a gram. Better deals can be had there too, just check everything out. Decent menu but typical for this far North, almost everything is outdoor harvest.

My friend also made a visit to the other collective in Redding (can't remember the name, not important) and said it was small, only three strains of meds, scary, loud rap music, thuggish and seemingly catering to the young street type crowd. Whatever. A little uncomfortable for the 'regular' med patient.


----------



## nvthis (May 18, 2009)

Bump.

Anyone else from this area have any updates on progress?


----------



## King Bud (May 18, 2009)

Hope this isn't prying.. but how much of that 10$/g sees the original grower?


----------



## NorCalHal (May 18, 2009)

King Bud said:
			
		

> Hope this isn't prying.. but how much of that 10$/g sees the original grower?


 
More then likely half, if not a bit more, no more then 6-7.


----------



## R00T BOUND (Jun 22, 2009)

Just found this thread...

There are 4 "collectives" up here in Redding

1. Trusted Friends = the first, and to me, the best. Their selection is usually... oh... I would say that when they are stocked they have about 15 strains +- to choose from, pretty good. The prices are $10/g for "outdoor" and $14/g "indoor" usually it is a 50/50 split of outdoor/indoor selection. They tax BUT if you have MediCal, MediCare or are a Vet they pay the tax

The clone situation - the owner has lowered his standards, and has a bunch of what looks like top growth 2 me (actually, I would be embarrassed to provide clones like that, I have standards) - I have a relationship with him and will be supplying him with better clones, now that I am ready

2. Nature's 420 = new place, just opened. I have been there 1 time and they are under construction still. They had 3 nice strains "for now" - they "don't sell clones" only well established plants, the argument was, people would kill clones and blame him for it, anyway, I will go back there when they get up and rolling

3. [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]WDH Precious Safe House = horrible! will never, ever step foot in here again! it is like a place where 2 kids hang out and smoke weed and play video games all day, and their selection was a bunch of schwag, over priced crap. These are the kind of collectives that give MMJ a bad name. *EDIT::* I forgot to mention; I asked the owner if he was interested in clones? and he had the nerve to offer me $1 - 3 per... 

4. [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Cal Patient Collectives = See above, I don't know which is worse. This I do know, these 2 owners are friends with eachother. 
[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## nvthis (Jun 22, 2009)

Very nice review RB. Sounds like your area is primed for good things.

The word on the new Red Bluff dispensary is October.


----------



## wrathkill (Jun 22, 2009)

Red Bluff sweet thats not to far up the road i normally go to one in colfax but its kinda run down and small selection.  i have heard of one in chico any one else know of this?  if so im movin in on the couch!


----------



## nvthis (Jun 22, 2009)

wrathkill said:
			
		

> Red Bluff sweet thats not to far up the road i normally go to one in colfax but its kinda run down and small selection. i have heard of one in chico any one else know of this? if so im movin in on the couch!


 
Last word I heard was chico had a collective (on Flume st?) but I have never heard a positive word about the dude that owns it. I like finding things out for myself but sometimes the word comes from a trusted source (or many trusted sources) and therefore....

I have also heard there is one in Yuba City, but have never been to it.


----------



## nvthis (Jun 23, 2009)

R00T BOUND said:
			
		

> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*EDIT::* I forgot to mention; I asked the owner if he was interested in clones? and he had the nerve to offer me $1 - 3 per... [/FONT][/FONT]


 


:rofl: Hey RB, I would take him a flat of the crappiest unrooted dried up clones you can come up with and tell them THIS is what a $3 clone looks like! How many do you want?  Too funny.


----------

